# Sleeping beauty



## Square Eye (Apr 20, 2006)

Several years ago, I was working for a company that had given me a crewcab truck and 4 guys to redo a mall store. There was 1 guy who didn't care to ride in the middle in the back seat, because he would sleep most of the way to the job. The ride was only 1hr 20min from the truckstop where we would meet. It was still dark, winter, it was usually dark before we got back home.

Anyway, one morning while driving, I heard the guys in the back kind of giggling. Then occasionally, the sleeper would wake up and complain that something was causing him to have a horrible taste in his mouth. After he sun started coming up over the horizon, I finally saw what was causing the horrible taste. From what I could see in the rear view mirror, the giggling boys were trying to get pennies to stay in his mouth. Sleepy's head would drop and his tounge would pop out and the pennies would fall into his lap. He woke up again and saw 17 cents in his lap and in the seat. "*What The Flip is going on?!*" Well, the boys laughed like it was the funniest thing they ever saw.

"We figured that if you had any *cents*, you wouldn't fall asleep in the truck with us ."

He slept very lightly afterwards.,,and he kept the pennies.




One more,

I had a superintendent who said he had a sleeper that used to ride with him. They were riding nearly 2hrs to the job in the morning. He had a hillbilly cruise control, it was a broomstick cut to the perfect length to fit between the accelerator pedal and the seat. He said he would adjust it by changing the angle of the stick and a big bump would drop it in the floor. Anyway, he got on the parkway, set his stick and settled into the ride, his rider drifted away in peaceful sleep. This morning was going to be different though. The super had planned out a way to get this guy up and going early. He settled way down in the seat and pulled the bill of his cap down to where the sleeper couldn't see his eyes. He got so low that he could just barely see to drive. He leaned over against the door and made it seem as if he really were asleep. When he figured he was posed enough, he jacked the wheel pretty hard and shook the sleeper to life. Sleepy raised up, called the super's name, shook his arm, pulled hard, hestated,,


then started screaming.




Why are sleepers so fun?


----------

